# Hangover Relief



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What works for you? With the holiday season upon us, I'm sure we could all use some hangover remedies...well, maybe not all, but most of us?? LOL.

Right now, I could use some sleep. Went to the Saints game last night...MNF is always so much fun. Stayed in the city and celebrated a little too late. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

O K just curious who has the hangover .. You or the dog ! Just kidding ..
My roomate in college swore by Alka seltzer .. that is if you could get through those bubbles .. 
There are a lot of theories nowdays .. Coffee is not good .. Try a drink with frustose & B Vitamins .. Hydration ..
My partying days are over so maybe some one has a more current hangover remedy . I have seen Homeopathic pills as well at whole foods .


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> What works for you? With the holiday season upon us, I'm sure we could all use some hangover remedies...well, maybe not all, but most of us?? LOL.
> 
> :


I don't drink. I could never get a buzz from it and have never had a hangover no matter how much I drank. Doesn't that bite (not the hangover part)? I know another gal who can drink anyone under the table too and she doesn't get drunk either. I had to taste her 10th drink just to make sure it had alcohol in it. ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Calling in sick for work usually works for me..........

Ryan


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know of any remedies...except for not getting one to begin with. hahahaha
I don't drink anymore...actually today is my 1 year anniversary for not drinking!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karla,
It sounds like you determined to not drink any more since you are marking the one year date today. So, CONRATULATIONS!! WELL DONE!! :whoo:

I choose not to drink, myself. So, there are some of us around.

Sheri


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

As long as I drink more expensive bevies I do fine...I don't know if it's all in my head or what! 

I do make sure I drink plenty of water when I am drinking any alcohol and especially before I go to bed. So yeah, I order a drink and a water and make myself drink the water first...

Fortunately, I haven't had a nasty hangover since my last trip to see my friend in California. Jane watched Posh for me that day...but that night...well, it was one of those fun times and i paid for it the following day. Luckily Posh is not too demanding and my kids were far far away!  I did try and snap myself out of it by having a beer, and well, that sure as hell did not work.

I have a friend who swears by those Emergen C packs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> I don't know of any remedies...except for not getting one to begin with. hahahaha
> I don't drink anymore...actually today is my 1 year anniversary for not drinking!


If drinking was a problem for you then HUGE CONGRATULATIONS AND YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Amy on the water thing. Whenever I drink, I always make sure to have a lot of water - especially after I'm done drinking! I'll drink about 0.5-1 liter of water and in the morning I'm 100%. The only time I ever had a hangover was when I went to bed without drinking any water, so I always make sure to do so. And if I'm too drunk to remember, DH (who doesn't drink) always makes sure to remember for me.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> O K just curious who has the hangover .. You or the dog ! Just kidding ...


Years ago I had a rabbit that went nuts over Bartles and James. That bunny could hear a bottle being opened from upstairs and would come racing to it and not give up until I shared it with him.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I have found that "Vitaminwater" (revive- the light purple one) helps. Also potasium, so I try to get a banana down. I think that as I age I have less and less tolerance, now even a glass of wine especially a red give me a raging head ache/stomach ache the next day. I always drink alot of water and that helps also. I also really really think a milkshake helps me. But the is a carry over from college days...

When I was in college - a greasy breakfast/lunch (depedning on the time of day) and a chocolate milkshake was the remedy!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Gatorade - anything to replace the electrolytes. I would also recommend that before bed, drink a HUGE glass of water, take 2 aspirin, and try for 4 hours of sleep at least. Then be sure to have a greasy breakfast at Denny's.
It sounds like I have experience...now I have hot flashes instead of hangovers. Go figure?!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Easiest thing for a hangover is to keep drinking. See the problem is not that you drank too much but rather that you are sobering up... :brick:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with water.  And dont drink sugary drinks.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Drinking water along with alcohol helps, but the best thing is Steak & Shake the next day! Haven't had a hangover for a while but a cheeseburger, fries and a chocolate shake can cure almost anything. :biggrin1:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I ALWAYS drink a glass of water in between drinks. That tends to keep the hangover away...my dad tought me that years ago. And if you forget a lot of water before bed!!! I used to pop two advil and some water b4 bed but I had a friend who is a nurse tell me that it was not good to be taking the advil so I quite that part. The best remidy though it to pace yourself and not get that waisted!!!


----------

